# Combo Pedal - Amentum Boost into UberDrive



## Danbieranowski (Jul 12, 2020)

This is my first shot at a combo pedal, and despite it being messy inside it turned out pretty great. The Amentum Boost is a nice sparkly boost, and the UberDrive is based on the Boss SD-1, which is very similar to a Tube Screamer. 







I swapped the 2SC732 with a 2N5089 after reading a bit about it online. The pinouts don't match (had to bend legs 2 and 3 to change their order), but this was easy to accommodate with some pliers and a 3 pin socket to test out. Also tested the 2N5088, but it's lower gain than the 5089, so I went with the 5089. Used some heat shrink on the middle pin to prevent any shorting. 

I wanted the signal chain to go from input, to boost on the left side, to distortion on the right side, to output (probably should have tried one of those order switching boards, but didn't think of it til after). Because of this, I had to change the layout/order from the combo pedal illustration that PedalPCB posted in another thread, but using the 3PDT boards worked like a dream for making this easier on me. 




You can hear it here:





If anyone is thinking about trying one of those Amentum Boosts, I can't say enough about how nice it sounds, and it's a nice beginner build. 

-Dan


----------



## ryan z (Dec 30, 2020)

Are those LEDs from Lovemyswitches.com?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 30, 2020)

ryan z said:


> Are those LEDs from Lovemyswitches.com?


Yes they are.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 31, 2020)

This was one of my earliest builds. Wow it’s a mess lol. Still sounds good though .


----------



## ryan z (Dec 31, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Yes they are.


for some reason those things were not working for me on a recent attempt. just wondering if you had any issue with them.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 31, 2020)

ryan z said:


> for some reason those things were not working for me on a recent attempt. just wondering if you had any issue with them.


I’ve never had an issue with one. But you do need to make sure you are not populating the CLR on the PCB if you’re using one Bc it has the resistor built in.


----------

